
How to stop me harvesting credit card numbers and passwords from your site - yarapavan
https://hackernoon.com/part-2-how-to-stop-me-harvesting-credit-card-numbers-and-passwords-from-your-site-844f739659b9
======
yarapavan
The first part of the article series is at [https://hackernoon.com/im-
harvesting-credit-card-numbers-and...](https://hackernoon.com/im-harvesting-
credit-card-numbers-and-passwords-from-your-site-here-s-how-9a8cb347c5b5).

Previous HN discussion on first part:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16084575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16084575)

